

How to Setup two Finger Scroll on Ubuntu touch pad - thebrok2
http://mixeduperic.com/linux/ubuntu-1004-how-to-setup-two-finger-scroll-on-laptop-touch-pad.html
Simple How to article on setting up two finger scroll on your laptop running Ubuntu.<p>http://mixeduperic.com/linux/ubuntu-1004-how-to-setup-two-finger-scroll-on-laptop-touch-pad.html
======
ZeroGravitas
I was just looking for how to do this.

I've got two finger scroll working on a few year old sony and, as far as I can
recall, switching it on required clicking a radio button in the "Mouse"
preferences.

In my new Samsung netbook that option is greyed out, only allowing touchpad
side-scroll. Yet this works.

The samsung/linux enthusiast site where I got the PPA for all the other
idiosyncratic bits seemed to suggest that this was somehow faked, rather than
true two finger scrolling and that it wouldn't be worth the bother. Seems okay
so far.

